# Building the RR to Tibet...great movie on how it was done



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

NatGeo movie 

This is a 45 minute movie...very well done.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The final nail in the coffin for Tibet..

The future of the Tibetan people is at a crossroads. 

Scot


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, 
I visited Tibet last year, visited Lhasa and went to Everest Base Camp at some 17,300ft. 
The train trip is good - I did it from Shanghai. To be sure - the train is NOT pressurised, but has an O2 generator in each car and has face mask provision, so you can mask up if you need it (especially over that 16,000ft pass), but I never used it, didn't need it. Tibet will go through a lot of change sadly with rampid population growth with the hordes coming across the border. 
I also visited Bhutan last year (and Nepal) on a different trip, and I really like the Bhutan concepts for conservation and population growth. Seems they are the only country in the world that sees the negatives associated with populaton growth and the loss of environment. Our country cant bring the people in fast enough, to the detriment of all, just so a few company directors get richer while the rest of us squish, becuase of some absurd ecconmic concept of populate or perish. 

And forget about Climate change - why address a problem that is a by-product of the real cause - a world that went from 2bl to 5bl in 50 years. Totally unsustainable and the havoc will follow. I also see some of this first hand being a design of facilities aimed at increasing crop yields for a starving planet, via GM work etc. 

Back to the issue - the Trans-China to Tibet is a fabulous ride - I especially liked the ride over the icy highlands of Tibet, and the deserts and canyons in western China. The Tibet part - you really see the hard frozen ground, much of the ride is over concrete piles, like a really long concrete bridge. 

In three months time I'm doing the Trans-Siberian and Trans-Mongolian. Beijing to St Petersburg, doing it slowly over a couple of weeks stopping off in several places along the way. It covers 80 deg of azimuth around the glob, almost a quarter of the circumferance of the planet. 

David.


----------

